

SpaceX demos gesture controlled design for direct 3D printing - cryptoz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNqs_S-zEBY&feature=youtu.be

======
iandanforth
I wonder if they have a library of shortcut gestures built in. Advanced CAD
users are often keyboard wizards.

